# Fall's a coming...Dry Suit Season is on it's way.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're looking for a good dry suit, one that will last a long, long time...Check out the Kokatat Meridian Gore Tex.

The Kokatat Gore Tex Meridian Dry Suit Review By Atom Crawford | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

